# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Een vraag

## B011314

Ik ben donderdag j.l. van 12.30 uur tot 15.30 uur onder narcose geweest voor een oogoperatie. Kan dit incontinentie tot gevolg hebben ? Of is een pilletje wat ik gistermiddag om 16.00 uur heb moeten slikken de boosdoener ?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo BO11214,

Voor zover ik kon vinden kan een narcose geen incontinentie veroorzaken maar bepaalde medicijnen wel zoals je hieronder kan lezen:
*Geneesmiddel-incontinentie*
Onwillekeurige urine-lozing of lekken als bijwerking van een medicijn.
*Medicijnen die als bijwerking incontinentie kunnen veroorzaken zijn (o.a.)*
* ACE-remmers: inspanningsincontinentie (tgv. hoesten)
* alfa-receptorblokkers, zoals prazosine en doxazosine: stress-incontinentie
* lithium: urge-incontientie
* parkinson-middelen: urge-incontinentie
* parasympathicolytica en tricyclische antidepressiva: overloop-incontientie
* plasmiddelen (= diuretica): urge-incontinentie
* psychofarmaca, zoals antidepressiva, antihistaminica, antipsychotica, angst-onderdrukkende middelen (= anxiolytica) en slaapmiddelen (= hypnotica): urge-incontinentie
*Mogelijke behandelingen*
Zo nodig en mogelijk kan de (huis)arts de dosering aanpassen of een ander medicijn geven. 
_(Bron: consumed.nl)_
Ik weet niet wat voor pilletje je hebt gehad, maar het zou ermee te maken kunnen hebben, evenals stress...
Als het te lang blijft aanhouden zou ik toch een huisarts raadplegen!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

